# Am heartbroken! :(



## sanj (Apr 16, 2015)

I just realized that my daughter is avoiding me coming to her graduation day after. She was telling her mother "He will bring his big camera and everyone will look at me." Ouch.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 16, 2015)

sanj said:


> I just realized that my daughter is avoiding me coming to her graduation day after. She was telling her mother "He will bring his big camera and everyone will look at me." Ouch.


You should probably leave your 600mm and extenders at home then ... :


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 16, 2015)

Eldar said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that my daughter is avoiding me coming to her graduation day after. She was telling her mother "He will bring his big camera and everyone will look at me." Ouch.
> ...


and that 200-400 too. ;D


----------



## sanj (Apr 16, 2015)

I was planning on just the 150-600 sigma and 5d3. Do not know how far she will be from the parents seating area.. She has bought a dress worth a small lens for the event and I better capture it. lol.


----------



## dcm (Apr 16, 2015)

Been there. :-[ 

Decided to treat it more like street photography and be a bit more discrete/inconspicuous in these situations. Of course, we all probably have a different definition of what that means. 

Other times they were glad I had a camera with me. Not necessarily at the time, but when the photos appeared later. Sometimes much later. ;D I'm scanning my film to digital and its nice to see photos I took in the 80s and 90s appear in their posts.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 16, 2015)

Won't there be a professional photographer there to take her "official" picture?

You should attend for your daughter, not your photography.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 16, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Won't there be a professional photographer there to take her "official" picture?
> 
> You should attend for your daughter, not your photography.


That was my thought from a similar post (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25854.msg509613#msg509613). Let the pro get the official shot, and bring a smaller set up for casual and group photos after the ceremony and at the party. You can grab some portraits of her before you leave the house as well.


----------



## mrzero (Apr 16, 2015)

sanj said:


> I was planning on just the 150-600 sigma and 5d3. Do not know how far she will be from the parents seating area.. She has bought a dress worth a small lens for the event and I better capture it. lol.



Won't the dress be covered up by a gown during the ceremony anyway? (And probably afterwards...)


----------



## dak723 (Apr 16, 2015)

Take your official graduation picture before you leave your home. Then leave the camera at home. Are you there for your daughter's graduation, or are you there to take photos? She will know the difference. Just my opinion, of course, but putting your "hobby" above her graduation is not a good idea.


----------



## shutterbing (Apr 16, 2015)

I have been lurking around for a while, this post really caught my eye and made me jump in with a response. I have a son who sometimes feels the same way and while I love my hobby and understand the desire to capture your own images, I have to agree with others that this is probably a good time to pay the pro for official photos. This may be a great time for you to be in photos with her which makes a great memory for both of you.

Good luck.

PS: Great forum with great people. Many thanks for all of the help you didn't know you were giving me!


----------



## JumboShrimp (Apr 16, 2015)

This is the ideal time to have a super-zoom bridge camera, like the Lumix FZ200, with an equivalent 25-600mm f/2.8 lens. They do a remarkably good job and are pretty unassuming for situations like this. Everyone should have a similar item. Here's one from B&H, and on a great sale, too:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/880958-REG/Panasonic_dmc_fz200k_Lumix_FZ200_Digital_Camera.html


----------



## lion rock (Apr 16, 2015)

My daughter was upset at me for having a pony tail when I went to her graduation at Cornell!
Maybe best to leave your big gear in the car trunk and bring a P&S. So sorry you can't please everyone.
Congrats and good luck.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Sanj. 
I haven't read any of the replies, so have no idea what others have said, I wanted to offer this without influence. My opinion, you may be unpopular if you go and take your BIG camera, but in a while when her friends pictures are lost from the phone or forgotten because they were a spec in the middle of a sea of people your daughter will have a picture to be proud of due to your equipment skill and ethic towards taking and preserving your photos. 
A difficult conundrum which I hope you can resolve to the satisfaction of you and your daughter. 
Good luck. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sanj said:


> I just realized that my daughter is avoiding me coming to her graduation day after. She was telling her mother "He will bring his big camera and everyone will look at me." Ouch.


----------



## TeT (Apr 16, 2015)

Set up some time to take some really nice pictures of her the day before in the dress and go enjoy the graduation and buy the photos from the event people.

option 2) see above AND Go to the graduation and enjoy it and set up your best buddy in back with the big lens to capture the pictures (I realize that there is maybe a level of trust required that you may not share with your best buddy)


----------



## distant.star (Apr 16, 2015)

.
Sorry to seem contrarian, but you've got high-end photo equipment for good reasons. This is as good a reason as any.

And your daughter is quite wrong -- they will not be looking at her. They will be looking at YOU!! Make it entertaining for them!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 16, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> Sorry to seem contrarian, but you've got high-end photo equipment for good reasons. This is as good a reason as any.
> 
> And your daughter is quite wrong -- they will not be looking at her. They will be looking at YOU!! Make it entertaining for them!



+1...no reason to left it behind. I would considered as a waste if you don't use it. It's a life time opportunity for your kid and your family.


----------



## RGF (Apr 17, 2015)

Eldar said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that my daughter is avoiding me coming to her graduation day after. She was telling her mother "He will bring his big camera and everyone will look at me." Ouch.
> ...



And definitely do not walk around with 3 cameras around your neck 

Seriously if she is uncomfortable and you love her, then you know what to do.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 17, 2015)

At nearly every event my daughter had at school where there was a big crowd I used to stand up, wave with both arms and yell, "Hi Jennifer!!!! We're over here! We love you!" Her and her friends would just laugh. She'd say, "That's my dad." When she was cross country mountain bike and downhill racing we were always loudest with the cowbells and cheering. She'd just smile real big as she passed. We did the same for all her friends.

Most of her friend's parents were divorced and many parents never attended events no matter how important. My daughter remembers that. She brags to her friends about us (she's 30 now) and they cannot believe we are only 20 years older than her.

I don't think there is a right or wrong in your situation. I would do whatever you think your daughter will appreciate most in the future. Good luck to you. I know you are very proud.


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 17, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> At nearly every event my daughter had at school where there was a big crowd I used to stand up, wave with both arms and yell, "Hi Jennifer!!!! We're over here! We love you!" Her and her friends would just laugh. She'd say, "That's my dad." When she was cross country mountain bike and downhill racing we were always loudest with the cowbells and cheering. She'd just smile real big as she passed. We did the same for all her friends.
> 
> Most of her friend's parents were divorced and many parents never attended events no matter how important. My daughter remembers that. She brags to her friends about us (she's 30 now) and they cannot believe we are only 20 years older than her.



You're the guy I always try to avoid being around when I go to school (or other public) events. That said, I'm glad your daughter recognized and appreciated your boorish displays of affection...


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 17, 2015)

When I graduated college, my professional shot was ok. It wasn't anything I would write home about. It was in the film days, but it was ok. I personally think that sometimes the pro shot (people who have kids who play sports know what I mean) are just too... too antiseptic. There's nothing there. Smile, look at the camera, and click. There's very little soul to their images... 

So... I say take the big lens, and suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune... because it is worth it.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 17, 2015)

RGF said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



I know you won't... but I would love if this story ended us with you going to the pro photog and telling them that you have been added to the shoot by a patron and you are there as a 2nd and maybe then some... 

And for the pros out there... I'm not really talking about cramping your style... but there are local craigslist ads asking for people to photograph graduations and they get $60 plus mileage for a day of shooting... and I really don't know that I would trust a craigslist responder with my child's photo... ya know... 

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/med/4934394564.html


----------



## tolusina (Apr 17, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ......we were always loudest with the cowbells and cheering.......


My youngest hated my cowbell when she ran High School Cross Country too.
Now she's grown, still running 5 & 10ks, half and whole marathons, tells me not to show if I don't bring a bell.
---
@sanj,
Same daughter's UC BerkEley two graduations, many of the grads had silly symbols on their mortarboards, mostly so they could be spotted from the stands.
I shot her walk up to receive her diploma from out towards the perimeter with a long zoom Oly bridge camera, got better shots than the pro/student who was right there on stage. She's never cared a whit for the shots I took, neither has her Mom. YMMV.

I'd still bring a DSLR, 35, 40 or 50 for the socializing part of the event.
This may be the last time she'll see some of her friends, in time she'll likely cherish some of your photos.


----------



## greger (Apr 17, 2015)

Take your gear and a list of her friends names. Sit in the back with a clear view of where you can get a front shot of them accepting their diplomas. Later print 8x10's for all and give them to your daughter to give to her friends. You will go from old goat to hero in seconds! Being discrete and in the background is the best way to get out front. Good luck!


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 17, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > At nearly every event my daughter had at school where there was a big crowd I used to stand up, wave with both arms and yell, "Hi Jennifer!!!! We're over here! We love you!" Her and her friends would just laugh. She'd say, "That's my dad." When she was cross country mountain bike and downhill racing we were always loudest with the cowbells and cheering. She'd just smile real big as she passed. We did the same for all her friends.
> ...



I'm glad you are glad she recognized and appreciated my boorish displays of affection. Life is very short. Glad I could also give you some gladness. I might be good naturedly boorish at times... but I ain't boring. Ask anybody in the trailer park. Hope you can keep avoiding me. I probably wouldn't like you anyway.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 17, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



That's right, by God! Happy to go and happy to have fun! That's what it is all about. Once the kids are grown and gone... life isn't near as much fun. We should enjoy those years to the fullest. Thanks! ;D


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 17, 2015)

I shot my son's graduation (Humboldt State) from the rear of the seating area. I used the 70-200 on the 5D III and that was quite enough for reach. Consider sitting at the rear so you can get up and shoot when the time comes.



John Humboldt State graduation © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## charlesa (Apr 17, 2015)

I know the feeling having shot my wife's graduation with the 1DX and 70-200 ;D 
But she wanted the shots


----------



## Northstar (Apr 17, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > At nearly every event my daughter had at school where there was a big crowd I used to stand up, wave with both arms and yell, "Hi Jennifer!!!! We're over here! We love you!" Her and her friends would just laugh. She'd say, "That's my dad." When she was cross country mountain bike and downhill racing we were always loudest with the cowbells and cheering. She'd just smile real big as she passed. We did the same for all her friends.
> ...



Your comment is a Boorish display!


----------



## Northstar (Apr 17, 2015)

She will love the photos you take Sanj.....someday. Go for it...but be discreet.


----------



## scotia (Apr 17, 2015)

Northstar said:


> She will love the photos you take Sanj.....someday. Go for it...but be discreet.



How do you know she will love the photos? Your daughter seems to have expressed a wish that you are not there with a camera (I am assuming she would be delighted if you were there without one). Why not respect your daughters wish, and when she looks at you as she walks across the platform let her see you smiling and clapping, and showing that in the moment you are a proud dad. Don't let her look up and see a lens where her Dad should be.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 17, 2015)

To me the important thing is not to interfere with the enjoyment of the other people at the event. Far too often parents (and especially photographer parents) forget that there are other people there. It is not about one kid and one parent.

Nothing is worse then to have some parent stand up, blocking the view of the people behind them just so they can be ready for *their* kid to walk across the stage. What about the parents of the kid in front of your kid? They are just as interested in seeing their kid as you are of seeing your kid. That has happened to my GF before when her kid was unfortunate enough to be ahead of a photographer parent's kid in line. 

So yeah, if you simply have to pull out the big lenses, have the courtesy to stay in the back so you don't interfere with the other people who are equally proud of their kids.

Consideration of others should also be a part of photography.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi AcutancePhotography. 
Whilst I sort of agree with you, you are wrong! Consideration of others should also be a part of photography life. 
From my experience it is something that is demonstrated less and less recently, from those on public transport listening to their ithing without headphones, to the iPad photographers blocking as much if not more than those with an SLR, but neither group should be blocking, to the parent with the child having a screaming tantrum that thinks 50 other people are wrong for complaining that they don't remove their child from a quiet lounge! 

Edit. Btw I'm from the "if you don't stop grizzling you'll get something to grizzle about" generation and don't believe that a single slap leg or bum (or even six of the best with a cane) ever harmed me or made me a worse person, in fact I believe this discipline helped me to become a better person. Rest assured I do not condone beating seven bells out of a child, this is assault not discipline. 
"Nomex on" ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



AcutancePhotography said:


> Consideration of others should also be a part of photography.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 17, 2015)

scotia said:


> when she looks at you as she walks across the platform let her see you smiling and clapping, and showing that in the moment you are a proud dad. Don't let her look up and see a lens where her Dad should be.



That is an excellent point!!!

I wonder how many kids of photographers have memories of their parent only being the objective end of a lens?

I think a child would much prefer the memory of actually seeing the face of a proud parent than seeing an impersonal lens.

It would be a shame if a child only has pictures of themselves and a fuzzy memory of what their parents looked like sans camera.


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 17, 2015)

sanj said:


> I just realized that my daughter is avoiding me coming to her graduation day after. She was telling her mother "He will bring his big camera and everyone will look at me." Ouch.



Respect your child and enjoy the day with her instead of making it a tug of war.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 17, 2015)

If you take your Sigma 200-500 F/2.8 plus converters with you and shoot from a few hundred meters distance, for sure nobody will notice you.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 17, 2015)

Go the other way: 40mm pancake lens. Small & unobtrusive.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 17, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Edit. Btw I'm from the "if you don't stop grizzling you'll get something to grizzle about" generation and don't believe that a single slap leg or bum (or even six of the best with a cane) ever harmed me or made me a worse person, in fact I believe this discipline helped me to become a better person. Rest assured I do not condone beating seven bells out of a child, this is assault not discipline.



This is rather far afield of parents taking pictures of children at public celebrations and events. However, I never let an opportunity pass when someone says it's okay to hit children -- in effect teaching them that assault and violence are solutions to problems. Two insights...

1. I've noticed that parents who say it's okay to hit children always stop hitting them when the child gets big enough to hit back with some authority.

2. I spent a lot of years teaching parenting education to prisoners in state prisons. In every class, at least one prisoner would pipe up and say, "Well, my father hit me, and I turned out okay."


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 17, 2015)

sanj said:


> I just realized that my daughter is avoiding me coming to her graduation day after. She was telling her mother "He will bring his big camera and everyone will look at me." Ouch.



All through history parents have been embarrassing their children. You should embrace your role and take your camera.

What better day for your daughter to learn this lesson than on her graduation.

She will not hate you for years to come because you brought your big camera.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 17, 2015)

You can also be like all the other parents and hold up your smart phone and shoot like all the other parents- everybody is used to those kinds of annoying "photographers".


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 17, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> You can also be like all the other parents and hold up your smart phone and shoot like all the other parents- everybody is used to those kinds of annoying "photographers".



Those people are the worst. 

People with little bitty cameras have to run down and get as close as they can when their kids go across stage. They get in the way when your kid goes across and you have to scream at them to move "MY KIDS GOING NOW, MOVE YOU A _ _ _ _ _ _".

It is far less embarrassing if Dad is on the back row behind everyone with his big long telephoto lens.


----------



## geekpower (Apr 17, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> All through history parents have been embarrassing their children. You should embrace your role and take your camera.
> 
> What better day for your daughter to learn this lesson than on her graduation.
> 
> She will not hate you for years to come because you brought your big camera.



I could not disagree with this stronger.

Her graduation day is certainly not a day to embarrass her and teach her a lesson! It's a day to celebrate and show appreciation for what she has accomplished. What any child wants (regardless of age) is the approval of their parents. Second guessing her wishes on her big day is clearly showing disapproval, and is likely to cause hard feelings that last for years. Even as memories of the event fade, the memory of being treated without respect will linger.


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 17, 2015)

geekpower said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > All through history parents have been embarrassing their children. You should embrace your role and take your camera.
> ...



Do you think the parents desire to document the big accomplishment doesn't show appreciation of her accomplishment? 

Respect runs both ways, the day means something to both. The graduate should also have respect for the parent that made sure they had a proper education. 

If we raise an all about "Me" person it is a failure. On a day when their success is honored those that got them there should be honored as well.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 17, 2015)

You know, raising a child is not an easy task. The pride a parent has when that child makes it to the point of graduation is a major milestone. If you want to take pictures of that moment, you are entitled to it. If the child doesn't respect your wishes, just ask for their house key back and wish them good luck. It's one of those tough love things. OK, that was harsh but kids don't understand how much their parents went through until they are about 30 years old.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 17, 2015)

I always hated my father taking pictures of me at events with his very discrete Leica iiiG. My father is long gone but I still have the Leica - just wish I still had the pictures he took!


----------



## TAF (Apr 18, 2015)

sanj said:


> I just realized that my daughter is avoiding me coming to her graduation day after. She was telling her mother "He will bring his big camera and everyone will look at me." Ouch.



I am having trouble envisioning this. Unless this is a very small event, the graduate won't even be able to see you in the audience with the lights shining on them.

As for the professional taking photos, that is fine if there is one there. When I got my masters, there wasn't. Fortunately, my wife was there with my camera.


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you all for your comments. So many different perspectives!!! I did not know this will turn out to be such a learning experience. 
I appreciate all the comments but to keep this short let me address few:

AcutancePhotography: There is a huge difference between the official photographer - direct flash/clinical versus the candid kind of photos we would take. And yes of course I attended the ceremony for the daughter and not for my photography. This is certainly not the kind of photography I am at all interested in.  It is all for her - to have more memories of the event.

Mrzero: You are so right. Hahahaha. I tried to explain but how do you get through to someone who will not come home after the function and go out with friends?

JumboShrimp: You are so right. More about this after I respond to some posts. 

Lion Rock: I can understand, I used to have a pony tail and my relatives wanted it cut for a cousin's wedding.

Valvebounce: Absolutely my point!


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

*Distant.star:* :0  Wait for my report of the event.

*CanonFanBoy:* Ohhh. That is sweet. She will never forget those moments. I am just like that too. Live is too short to be conscious and restrained. 

*Scotia:* You express your feelings so nicely and have real concern for the young girl's feelings. 

*AcutancePhotography:* Of course having respect for others and the event goes without saying. 

*Takesome1:* I know my daughter. She is actually proud of her papa and loves that I take pains to take photos of events that are important to her. She knows this kind of photography (events/birthdays) is not for me.

*KeithBreazeal:* Wait for the report - will show you some photos. 

*Serendipidy:* Yes, the issue was not the photography but the big camera. Which would make everyone look at the person I was pointing the camera at and she did not want to become the center of the attention. 

*Takesome1:* Sweet.  As much as I appreciate her accomplishment, I wanted to take pictures for Her. Photos which the school photographer will not take.


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

*KeithBreazeal:* So true! I myself did not respect my parent's small desires until I crossed 40.  But I must point out again, taking these photos does not provide me with any joy except to help the child get more photos to look at of the event.

*Johnf3f:* Sorry to hear about your father. And this is why I took photos...


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

Here is the report. What a learning experience!
I totally failed with the lens I selected! I went with a preconcieved idea of the function and did not do proper research. In past all her school functions were in the open and parents were at a considerable distance away (something like KeithBreazeal photo). I found myself in a dimly, very dimly lit indoor auditorium. Felt like banging the Sigma 150-600 f5 on my head. 70-200 f2.8 would have been the appropriate lens - opening wider by 3 stops, smaller, correct focal length. Bumped up the ISO to 6000 and still getting 1/15 shutter. Damn. Note to self: Must do proper prep and not be an idiot. 

I was amongst the early ones and was pointed to sit in the second row from front. Not good I kept telling myself as the lens could block the view of people behind me. But since I would not have to stand up, it would be more or less ok. 

The girls started walking in from behind me walking through the isle towards the stage. I could not get any photos as I was totally immobile and at 1/15 all shots with any movement were going to be useless anyways. 

The ceremony started and I realized that the official photographer was strictly doing what he was there for: 1 single photo of the girls receiving the certificate. I steadied myself and took some shots. 

You be the judge if me taking the camera was worth it or not. I know with better lens choice I would have had better photos. 

A note before I post the pictures, the daughter met me in the evening and hugged me and said thank you for the photos (I took of her friend's also, many of who have posted them on their face book page). I asked her to see this thread and her first response was "Oh you and this Canon Rumor 'thing' again? Don't you get bored?" She read all the comments smiling right through, occasionally giggling while shaking her head in agreement. And then she asked me for money to go out with friends for dinner. So am not sure if the hug and all was true or a ploy get the car and dinner money. Hmmmm. 

Here are the pictures, it is obvious which is the one taken by the school photographer.


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

More


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

Behind the scene. The obvious death of point and shoot, let alone a DSLR for SUCH events. Which perhaps could be the main source of income for camera manufactures. (Just a speculation). 

In the third photo you can see Shyena forwarding her camera to me so I can take a photo on HER cell for her to upload instantaneously! All these photos taken from my iPhone. 

4th photo of me and her. I do not think she looks very unhappy.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 18, 2015)

I think your image is nicer than the 'official' one.


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you Private for the comment and the correction. So I guess it was worth it a little bit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Sanj. 
Shame about the lens choice, but hey if you really took that at 1/15th hand held with a 150-600 (pretty heavy lens), damn man that is good. 
What I see there is a picture of a very proud young lady and further down two vey happy very proud people. 
Very nice job on the correction PBD. 
I would go with the hug was for real , not just to get the keys!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sanj.
> Shame about the lens choice, but hey if you really took that at 1/15th hand held with a 150-600 (pretty heavy lens), damn man that is good.
> What I see there is a picture of a very proud young lady and further down two vey happy very proud people.
> Very nice job on the correction PBD.
> ...



Hi Graham.
Yes I do believe the hug was for real. We met again this morning and I showed her how to batch convert RAW files to JPEG. She was not happy that I shot RAW. Hahahaha. 

I have not posted all the shaken photos. There are more of them then the sharp ones. I managed to rest the lens on a chair in front of me. It had IS. But anytime anyone is moving, the photo is unusable. 

Thank you for your comment. Yes we were happy. Me happier because I MAY not have to pay for her schooling anymore. She is a big girl and needs to fend for herself while I go on photo trips all over the world. But it does not work like that in India completely. A father is supposed to take care of the daughter till she gets married. And then some. Different cultures..!


----------



## zim (Apr 18, 2015)

sanj said:


> But it does not work like that in India completely. A father is supposed to take care of the daughter till she gets married. And then some. Different cultures..!



Half way round the world and not different from where I'm sitting sanj! ;D
Having a 21 year old myself, the dinner and car keys thing gave me a good laugh.
Hindsight is a wonderful thing, the 70-200 would indeed have been perfect and with the pre-occupation of others with the event would not have been out of place or really noticed.

Congratulations to you both


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

zim said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > But it does not work like that in India completely. A father is supposed to take care of the daughter till she gets married. And then some. Different cultures..!
> ...



Thank you Zim.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 18, 2015)

.
Thanks for allowing us to share in your family celebration. It's been very heartwarming! (And you're a good father, so nice to see!)


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 18, 2015)

SANJ

You got to be you at the event.
She still loves her Dad.
Job well done IMO. 
It is the response I always got from my kids in this type of seario.

When my sons graduated I shot both. Over 500 pictures and I got a few exceptional.
They never paid attention to Dad, asked for some cash afterwards and they were gone. I did the same with my parents, why would I expect different.


----------



## rcarca (Apr 18, 2015)

I have just seen this thread. My daughters are often "embarrassed" by my cameras. My younger daughter played in the National Youth Orchestra for the Queen's recent jubilee celebrations. You could not have had a prouder father. After the event I took a few decent (IMvHO) photographs. She was totally horrified when I posted one on Social media and I learned my lesson (yet again) post nothing without prior approval...



Violins Leaving the Stage by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Proud fathers!!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 18, 2015)

rcarca said:


> I have just seen this thread. My daughters are often "embarrassed" by my cameras. My younger daughter played in the National Youth Orchestra for the Queen's recent jubilee celebrations. You could not have had a prouder father. After the event I took a few decent (IMvHO) photographs. She was totally horrified when I posted one on Social media and I learned my lesson (yet again) post nothing without prior approval...
> 
> Proud fathers!!!



Beautiful shot Richard


----------



## lion rock (Apr 18, 2015)

Sanj,
Regardless to the advices put forward here, everything came out well! For which all of us are very happy for you. A proud parent for sure!
Young adults have their own minds, likes and dislikes, but all are flexible, and in their own environments, peers and close friends, all is forgotten. So glad you did bring your gear and got some photos. We can never be sufficiently prepared; we plan and we prepare, but we still couldn't count on being perfect. Many a times, I look back and say "I wish I could do this ...", but the scene often times would not be available. I chalk it up to experience and hope if the next chance will be better.
Still and all, you took some great photos, more than enough for family use and memories, and should be treasured.
Happy for you and you seem to have raised a fine young person!
-r


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

Lion rock. Thank you so so so much. As long as we learn and grow, it is good.


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, beautiful shot Richard.


----------



## rpt (Apr 18, 2015)

rcarca said:


> I have just seen this thread. My daughters are often "embarrassed" by my cameras. My younger daughter played in the National Youth Orchestra for the Queen's recent jubilee celebrations. You could not have had a prouder father. After the event I took a few decent (IMvHO) photographs. She was totally horrified when I posted one on Social media and I learned my lesson (yet again) post nothing without prior approval...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you posted this picture earlier. Excellent picture! Daughters rock. I have two. Fathers, maybe not so much 

About pride, well I believe, our children are like arrows, launched and living their trajectory; as we, the parents - and the rest of the village watch. The whole flight is theirs.


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks for allowing us to share in your family celebration. It's been very heartwarming! (And you're a good father, so nice to see!)



Thanks for being part of it! I try to be a good father, want to be better. Appreciate!


----------



## Northstar (Apr 18, 2015)

rpt said:


> rcarca said:
> 
> 
> > I have just seen this thread. My daughters are often "embarrassed" by my cameras. My younger daughter played in the National Youth Orchestra for the Queen's recent jubilee celebrations. You could not have had a prouder father. After the event I took a few decent (IMvHO) photographs. She was totally horrified when I posted one on Social media and I learned my lesson (yet again) post nothing without prior approval...
> ...



I like that RPT...good stuff.


----------



## rpt (Apr 19, 2015)

Northstar said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > rcarca said:
> ...


Thanks. Cant take credit for Khalil Gibran's words though! 

A lovely poem:
http://www.katsandogz.com/onchildren.html


----------



## rpt (Apr 19, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I think your image is nicer than the 'official' one.


I agree. Congratulations Sanjay!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 19, 2015)

sanj said:


> I just realized that my daughter is avoiding me coming to her graduation day after. She was telling her mother "He will bring his big camera and everyone will look at me." Ouch.


Plan A: Tell her that this is one of the most important moments in your life and you want to capture with your best gear. Plan B: Bring a less conspicuous camera and behave like a street photographer and Plan C: hire a pro-photographer and enjoy the ceremony.


----------



## sanj (Apr 19, 2015)

rpt said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I think your image is nicer than the 'official' one.
> ...



 Thx RPT


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 19, 2015)

Happy daughter & happy dad! What more could you ask?
All turned out well and in years to come she will appreciate your efforts even more. All the others will have the "Official" photos and whatever they parents got on the P&S cameras or phones. But she will have proper photos taken by a proud dad - so much better!


----------



## sanj (Apr 20, 2015)

johnf3f said:


> Happy daughter & happy dad! What more could you ask?
> All turned out well and in years to come she will appreciate your efforts even more. All the others will have the "Official" photos and whatever they parents got on the P&S cameras or phones. But she will have proper photos taken by a proud dad - so much better!



Thanks John.


----------



## TAF (Apr 25, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that my daughter is avoiding me coming to her graduation day after. She was telling her mother "He will bring his big camera and everyone will look at me." Ouch.
> ...




Plan C+ (D?): Bring your best gear, shoot the whole ceremony, then sell the photos and give her the proceeds.


----------



## sanj (Apr 30, 2015)

TAF said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



Brilliant. I wish you would have told earlier.....


----------

